# German pronunciation help needed



## evangilder (Feb 17, 2006)

Hey all your German speakers, I am doing a presentation tomorrow about the dawn of the jet age. What is the proper pronunciation for Hans Von Ohain's last name. Is it Von O-hayn, like rain, or O-hine, like wine? Or is it something else? I want to pronounce it correctly.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## trackend (Feb 17, 2006)

Im sure old Adler,Erich or co will come up trumps Eric
My German is a bit limited too 
ACHTUNG ALLES LOOKENPEEPERS
Das Computermaschine ist nicht fur Finger-poken und mittengrabben.
Ist easy schnappen der springwerk, blowenfusen und poppencorken mit spitzensparken. Ist nicht fur gewrken bel das dummkopfen. Das rubber-necken sightseeren must keepen hands in das pockets relaxen und watch das lights ger-blinken. 

Somehow I dont think it's quite right though.


----------



## evangilder (Feb 17, 2006)

You crack me up, Lee!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 17, 2006)

Haha


----------



## Pisis (Feb 18, 2006)

probably late but it should be: O-hine (with attraction on the first letter - O - try to prononce it "long")


----------

